# Rving on a CC site



## Forestboy (Feb 19, 2007)

Hello all 
We have just spent a great weekend on the CC site at Burford in the Cotswolds. We would reccomend this site, the access was plenty big enough for our 33ft Daybreak and the pitch was huge and flat, good job as the jacks still don't work after the parking brake fiasco. Burford is a beautiful old English Cotswold village with a nice selection of shops and restaurants with other attractions near by ideal for a weekend. We were made to feel very welcome by the wardens and will definitely return. I hear a lot of negative comments about sites so thought I would sing the praises of this one. Only down side very poor tv signal she couldn't watch Corrie so we went to pub instead (every cloud).
Daybreak goes back to Westcroft this weekend for all the warranty jobs to be fixed before it runs out, up to 19 so far although most are minor, be interesting to see how many they do.
Ror


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Nice to hear a good report, we have enjoyed many good weekends at CC sites, it's just a pity about the charges though, too rich for our taste now.


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

have got all our warranty jobs done just fine by westcroft. as long as reported before warranty runs out, will honour the agreement. make sure ross knows if anything is outstanding. we had a longstanding problem with the carpet round the engine cover (horrible fit quality). now have a purpose made "collar" which tidies it up nicely. took them nearly a year to sort it, though.

good luck

des


----------



## 96798 (Nov 26, 2005)

We like CC sites but agree that the fees are getting high some are worth it though because of the sites location. The CCC club offers good value outside high season IF you are 55+ with their age concession. We still belong to both clubs and feel that overall spending obout £65 for membership to both clubs is good value. We are retired so we potter about quite a bit. 

John


----------

